
List of commercial video games with available source code - olvy0
https://www.wikizero.com/en/List_of_commercial_video_games_with_available_source_code
======
yellowapple
The actual Wikipedia article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commercial_video_games...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commercial_video_games_with_available_source_code)

No idea what WikiZero is. Looks like it's just rehosting Wikipedia content
with a different stylesheet and a lot more things getting blocked by uBlock
Origin.

~~~
olvy0
Mmm. You're absolutely right, my bad. Poor research on my part. The site does
look shady. Too late now to change the link I guess.

------
m-p-3
One of the recent interesting case is how Super Mario 64 code was recreated by
hand.

[https://github.com/n64decomp/sm64](https://github.com/n64decomp/sm64)

------
aliswe
Don't forget Warzone 2100!

[https://wz2100.net](https://wz2100.net)

